# FET - testing negative 12DPT



## peartree

I had 2 embies transferred 12 days ago on the Thu (embies were frozen at 2d, and thawed and grown for another day), and due to go back for a blood test on Thursday. I tested today as feeling a bit cramp, and it's a big blank negative. It's theoretically 14 or 15 DPO...

Just really looking for a little bit of hope, or whether there are any stories of negative tests so late on in 2ww which turn positive? Or should I not even bother going for the blood test? Bit bummed... :(


----------



## mrsmax

Peartree :hugs: I am currently in the TWW from my first IVF. Have agreed with DH to not test until 14DPO so there is little chance of a alse negative or false positive. I would say 12DPO is too soon to know for sure - I read somewhere that HCG levels are less after IVF (not sure if that is true_ but even so 12DPO is too early to be 100% proof, although a lot would show up at 12 DPO. Test again tomorrow. Masses :hugs: When is your blood test due?


----------



## peartree

Thank you Mrsmax. My blood test is due tomorrow. I tested negative again this morning, so I think I'm fully prepared for a negative blood test (if I do decide to go), as with my fresh cycle ICSI pregnancy that resulted in Pearette, there was a strong line on the morning of 13DPT.

I wish you all the best in your cycle and hope that you have a babe in your arms very soon. x


----------



## mrsmax

sorry hon - this IVF stuff sucks sometimes :hugs:


----------



## peartree

I did go for the blood test today as DH still had so much hope and wanted me to not give up. It's a failed cycle.

He couldn't go with me and I thought I'd mentally prepared myself as I'd had a stark negative HPT this morning, but as I waited for the blood test, I started sobbing. The lovely nurse took me into a side room. I felt such a fraud being so upset, as I already have my darling Pearette. What was I thinking? So greedy to think I could be so darn lucky twice in a row...

Hopefully you have a more successful cycle than me, Mrsmax :hugs:


----------



## mrsmax

Not greedy Peartree - not at all. Possibly you wanted this even more as you know what beautiful children you can produce :hug: I hope you get to try again. x


----------



## Nevasmom

So I just got my first negative bloodwork from dr's office. Had a successful IVF fresh cycle in 2009 and welcomed my DD. Thought we would have have the same success with FET and had false hope it would go so good. This is so depressing and brings back all the bad memories I had from before. How are you doing, did you do another cycle? How are you coping?


----------



## peartree

Thanks for the message - sorry that I didn't come across this sooner. I'm fine now. Was a bit down in the dumps for a while, but I think it was a combination of stresses at work with everything else. 

Clinic said I could do another FET cycle (we had 6 embies frozen from the fresh cycle that Pearette came from) as soon as I started my next period after the bleed after the failed FET. At the advice of my acupuncturist, I waited another cycle. I'm so glad that I did as I think I'm mentally in a better place and feeling more positive about things. I'm currently at 1dp3dt. 13 days to go before I test!

Hope that you're well. :flower:


----------



## Cynthia86

Good luck!


----------



## kazzab25

Good luck I o in for fet on Friday only one 6 day blast in the freezer, currently preying it survives the thaw.


----------

